# Haven't housebroken or trained a pup in 15 years - any books or other recommendations



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

A few good resources:






Kikopup crate training, pt 1



more good Kikopup videos

Ian Dunbar's training textbook

Dunbar's errorless house training

more Dunbar resources

You may need to register for the Dunbar materials, but it's free and well worth it.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I was going to recommend Ian Dunbar on Dog Star Daily too - lots of excellent information and all free!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Gotta put in my plug for two resources which teach a dog self-control and how to make good choices: Crate Games
And It's Yer Choice

"It's Yer Choice" - YouTube

Good luck!

--Q


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I second, third and fourth on Ian Dunbar materials. Quossum's suggestions also get my endorsement.

As to a six foot fence containing a standard, I have both and the spoo has never thought about (to my knowledge anyway) going over the fence. She does agility and can bounce jump over 30", but over a 6 foot fence I don't think so. I worry more about her figuring out how to open the gates. She and Peeves let themselves out of the house into the yard this evening because one of them jumped on the handle of the storm door just right. I think a cat had come under the gate since they went looking under the deck when they went out. We keep lock hasps through the gate latches even when we are home to prevent unplanned excursions.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

All the above are good! But what ever method you choose stick too it so as not to confuse your pup!


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Can't comment on Dunbar but concur with Crate Games and also the free Kikopup youtube videos if you are a visual learner. 

I'm personally a big fan of Sue Ailsby's revised levels program - I think it adds a necessary structure. 

It helps novices by giving a very detailed blueprint of what to do in what order and it helps experienced trainers by reminding them to truly test or "proof" that the puppy knows a behavior before advancing to harder levels of distance, distraction and duration.

There's also a Yahoo group that she actively participates in and a free online version of the levels (original version) which our SD program used and had great success with. I just personally like the revised version.


----------



## tnedator (Aug 1, 2013)

So far, I've been reading through Dunbar's stuff, which seems very detailed and good. One thing I had a question about, specifically as relates to standards is about walking. He makes the case for starting to walk puppies at 4 months (I believe, going by memory of what I read the other night).

I know I have read cautions about walking standard puppies for extended periods, especially on pavement. Is there anything definitive about how old, how long, etc.?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The usual rule of thumb for formal walks is 5 minutes per month of age, twice a day - so two 20 minute walks for a 4 month old pup. Plus lots of free play, of course!


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 4, 2013)

I have a 5 math old spoo. I have had her now for 4 weeks. We put her in the create which she is totally trained for all night. We have been doing the bells on the back door and she has done great in letting us know when she needs to potty and when she just wants to go outside which is more then the pottying. My question is how to get her to only ring the bells when she needs to potty? And then also how to go longer during the day so we aren't running to the door every 30 min? She will sometimes potty and then 30 min later go out and potty again. We try to play with her and all buts like having a 2 yr old that we can't do anything besides play with her or she'll go ring the bells!!!! We put her in the create during the day sometimes just to make it stop. Any ideas or what to do or undo?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Train Your Dog Like A Pro - Jean Donaldson


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I love Jean Donaldson's stuff. Great recommendation from Searcher. I also recommend her book, Culture Clash as a sort of bible. Very good on behavior.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would put pottying on command and only use the bells once she knows that part. Then reintroduce the bells (which I don't use, so don't take me as an expert on them). I have written elsewhere about potty on command recently. Search the other housebreaking threads from the last few months and you will find that information. Your pup is doing a very good job training you to be at her call at all hours.


----------

